# Suns GM Draft - Southeast Division [#1 Washington Wizards]



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Rules

Open to all... even GMs. You cannot vote for you own division (public poll would allow to monitor this and DQ/Penalize those who don't follow rule). Vote seriously, and realistically, based on the final lineups for who you think would be the best in each Div. There will be a 48 Hour Time limit. In the event of a tie, we will expand the voting till the tie is broken by one vote.

After the divisions are completed, The the top 8 vote getters for each conference move onto the playoffs. Follow typical 1 vs. 8, 2 vs 7, etc playoff structure.

Same thing. Vote on each Playoff matchup. You can not vote for your own matchup. Winner advances. Maybe another 48 hour time limit. Continue this until we reach the Finals with final vote and crown a champ.



If I put someone out of position, let me know. I just went through, and did the ones myself that I didn't see a roster from.



It is open to analysis or discussion. I would've locked the thread if it weren't*.













* GM: Kekai

C- Tyson Chandler/Steven Hunter
PF- Melvin Ely
SF- Marvin Williams
SG- Marquis Daniels
PG- Steve Nash


*











* GM: ZÆ

C - Kwame Brown/Eddie Griffin
PF - Emeka Okafor/Michael Sweetney/Jake Tsakalidis
SF - Darius Miles/DerMarr Johnson
SG - Steve Francis/Kyle Korver/Qyntel Woods
PG - Chauncey Billups/Earl Boykins
*











* GM: Kingpin66

C- Alonzo Mouning/Andrew Bynum
PF- Dirk Nowitzki/Antonio Davis/Wayne Simien
SF- Andre Iguodala/Joey Graham
SG- Larry Hughes/Derek Anderson/Dorrell Wright
PG- Speedy Claxton/Bobby Jackson


*











* GM: Booty King

C - Kurt Thomas / Francisco Elson
PF - Jermaine O'Neal / Sean May / Walter McCarty
SF - Danny Granger / Trevor Ariza 
SG - Jason Richardson / Adrian Griffin 
PG - Jameer Nelson / Jarret Jack / Keith McLeod

*











* GM: cpawfan

C- Joel Przybilla/Ronny Turiaf
PF- Tim Duncan/Antonie Walker/Brian Cook
SF- Tayshaun Prince/Greg Buckner
SG- Manu Ginobli/Carlos Delfino 
PG- Sam Cassell/Damon Jones/Daniel Ewing


*


----------



## Vuchato (Jan 14, 2006)

*Re: Suns GM Draft - Southeast Division [Voting open to all]*

I went with Washington, but I'm suprised at the lopsidedness of the poll. I felt Miami and Orlando were also pretty deserving.


----------



## BootyKing (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: Suns GM Draft - Southeast Division [Voting open to all]*

You cant vote for your own division, let alone your own team KingPin


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Suns GM Draft - Southeast Division [Voting open to all]*



BootyKing said:


> You cant vote for your own division, let alone your own team KingPin




His won't vote won't count. I didn't see that before. I guess, someone can't read. I don't mean me.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: Suns GM Draft - Southeast Division [Voting open to all]*

I took away his vote, as you can see the vote number is correct even though his name is still on the ballot.


----------



## BootyKing (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: Suns GM Draft - Southeast Division [Voting open to all]*

Sweet. Im so in the running only 9 votes behind woooo.


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

*Re: Suns GM Draft - Southeast Division [Voting open to all]*

GM: Kekai

C- Tyson Chandler/Steven Hunter
PF- Melvin Ely
SF- Marvin Williams
SG- Marquis Daniels
PG- Steve Nash

This was the hardest division for me to decide. Finally, though, I have to go with the team that has the back-to-back MVP, even though some of his teammates aren't top-shelf stuff. Nash has proven throughout his career that he can make even mediocre teammates good and good teammates great. 

Yeah, the Hawks.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

*Re: Suns GM Draft - Southeast Division [Voting open to all]*

Wizards


----------



## VC4MVP (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: Suns GM Draft - Southeast Division [Voting open to all]*



endora60 said:


> GM: Kekai
> 
> C- Tyson Chandler/Steven Hunter
> PF- Melvin Ely
> ...


WHATT!! How can u pick a team that only has 6 players?? And also when Washington and Miami have great teams. There is no way that team deserves a vote.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Suns GM Draft - Southeast Division [Voting open to all]*

Basically, think of those blank spaces representing crappy players who I was too lazy to go through, figure out who hasn't been picked, and fill it in for them. I'm not doing someone else's job if they decide to quit without notice. It's 3 teams I did this with.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Suns GM Draft - Southeast Division [Voting open to all]*

I selected Washington. They have arguably the best player in basketball in Tim Duncan and a great supporting cast to surround him, getting a lot of defense from Przybilla, Ginobili and Prince, plus good perimeter offensive punch from Cassell and Ginobili.

It's the most talented and well-constructed team, in my opinion.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Suns GM Draft - Southeast Division [Voting open to all]*

about 4 hrs till this poll expires


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Suns GM Draft - Southeast Division [Voting open to all]*

Wow this has ot be one of the toughest votes to decide on.

Hmmmmmm....


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Suns GM Draft - Southeast Division [if you're reading this, VOTE...NOW]*

updated title haha


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

*Re: Suns GM Draft - Southeast Division [if you're reading this, VOTE...NOW]*

tossup between wiz and heat.

i went with the wiz. cause hughes and speedy tend to get hurt, and i don't know if zo could actually play starter minutes.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Suns GM Draft - Southeast Division [if you're reading this, VOTE...NOW]*

Hard to bet against the Wiz on this one


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Suns GM Draft - Southeast Division [if you're reading this, VOTE...NOW]*

Wow... talk about lop-sided.

If I had viewed the poll results before casting my vote, I might have given my sympathy vote to another team... :biggrin:


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Suns GM Draft - Southeast Division [if you're reading this, VOTE...NOW]*

1 HR left


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Suns GM Draft - Southeast Division [if you're reading this, VOTE...NOW]*

Due to the margin ( it's just 15 mins till it's done anyway)

Voting closed...

*Southeast Division Champions










Washington Wizards *


Final Standings
Washington Wizards 23
Miami Heat 4
Orlando Magic 3
Charlotte Bobcats 1
Atlanta Hawks 1


----------

